# Llewellen Setter



## PGA Pro (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a llewellen setter that I got from a former hunting partner that passed away. He is almost two years old and is blue belton. I do not have the papers for him but he is a Bob Straight Creek line. I am trying to find the papers from his daughter. He is beautiful and loves kids. My problem is I have a lab that I hunt and she is all my wife will let me have. He is up to date on shots and is housebroken. I want him to have a great home as he deserves. Any fellow OGFers out there that truely wants a lifetime companion and one heck of a dog let me know. My requirement is that you need to have room and promise to hunt him. I know he will make someone a very fine dog! phone # 614-329-7458 Paul


----------



## PGA Pro (Oct 13, 2008)

The dog will have a new home this week!~ Thanks for all your support fellow OGFers I know he will be well taken care of! Thanks again!

Paul


----------

